# kayak squidding



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi

I generally squid from the shore in Manly Brisbane. Thinking to give it a shot from the yak, anybody now of weed bed areas to try? PM me if you want to keep the spot quiet
Thanks


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Ummmmm zorba?
if you are catching squid from shore your doing very well already...if you can safely do it from a yak may I suggest you use the same spot but frift it repeatedly during the session in the yak.....you may bag out much quicker and why change spots if you can launch at your know squid spot you already have....what do you reckon mate?


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

In Moreton Bay I seem to find weed beds not as productive for squid as rocky points around any of the of the bay islands. Rising tide seems to be best for Tiger squid (northern Calamari). Nice sunny days, not much wind.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Adrian

Do you chase squid from the Yak? Generally I fish nights but would like to try daytime, maybe next time you go I might tag along??

Andy


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi stealthfisha

As I don't have a boat, squidding nights from the shore is safer however I am trying to find grassy areas that I can try during the day from the yak

Up here we chase the arrows and northern species and I use a headlamp,spot them and cast at them. Some choose to blind cast but I like watching them chase and grab the squid jig

Chasing squid up here has become popular so hence why trying from the yak may produce better results


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't forget a sponge.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Zorba said:


> Hi Adrian
> 
> Do you chase squid from the Yak? Generally I fish nights but would like to try daytime, maybe next time you go I might tag along??
> 
> Andy


No sweat. Probably around Sept Oct Nov is best.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Zorba said:


> Hi stealthfisha
> 
> As I don't have a boat, squidding nights from the shore is safer however I am trying to find grassy areas that I can try during the day from the yak
> 
> ...


I find mornings for squid is almost a no brainer...stay in 5-7m of water over grass sandy bottom....
here a pic of this arvos catch already on the plate hehehe


----------

